# 

## Bocianek2017

no właśnie, jak w temacie. Chcieliśmy z mężem dalej kontynuować budowę i kłaść tynki wewnętrzne ale tynkarze, których mamy stwarzają problemy, najpierw powiedzieli, że tynków nie położą teraz wcale, później, że położą ale mamy najpierw ocieplić szybko dom z zewnątrz (???) Stan domu dach ocieplony wełną isover 0,33 20 cm, pokryty dachówką ceramiczną, pełne deskowanie, na podłodze 2 tyg temu wylana posadzka na ogrzewanie podłogowe (w całym domu, łącznie z garażem), w następnym tygodniu chcemy uruchomić pompę ciepła (mitsubishi zubadan 12 kw) no i rzucona jest już szpryca! a tynkarze mówią, że jak nam położą teraz tynki to na wiosnę przyjdziemy do nich z pretensjami bo nam wszystko popęka?! Czy kładł ktoś tynki wewn. zimą? jakieś rady co robić?

----------


## ag2a

Domu z zewnątrz to na pewno teraz nie ocieplicie. Martwiłbym się położoną wełną bo niestety ale tynki posiadają w sobie dużo wody, czego wełna bardzo nie lubi. Sądząc po wypowiedzi to chcecie robić tynki cw a one posiadają dużo mniej wody od gipsowych. Jeśli nie macie w miarę szczelny dom to można się pokusić ale poczekałbym jednak do połowy lutego. Ja w tej chwili robię gips i nie ma problemu.

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

jakie tynki? Ja kłądłem rok temu w grudniu ale moi tynkarze kładą tylko w zimę gipsowe utwardzone. CW nie robią. Najważniejsza temp. kilku dni po położeniu tynków.

----------


## Bocianek2017

Tak robimy tynki CW. To przy jakiej temp. można kłaść tynki? (zewn. i wewn. temp. W tej chwili grzejąc samym kominkiem mamy w domu 12 stopni przy temp zewn. 0. Kominek ładnie ogrzewa bo jest zamontowany pod antresola i ciepło rozchodzi się również na poddaszu. Jak uruchomimy pompę ciepła będzie w środku jeszcze cieplej, czyli chodzi o to, że na zewnątrz za niska temp.? Mamy też na budowie osuszacz ale nie jesteśmy pewni czy on coś pomoże?

----------


## kaszpir007

Na tynki to już dawno za późno ...

A kolejność prac całkowicie zła. KB nie miał nic przeciwko takiej kolejności prac ?

Przecież normalnie każdy wykonawca i KB wie jaka jest kolejność prac i nie jest to jakiś "wymysł" ...

Najpierw powinno się zrobić tynki , później wylewki , później po jakimś czasie ocieplenie na zewnatrz domu a jak już wilgoć w domu wyparuje i się ustabilizuje to dopiero ocieplenie wewnątrz i zabudowy KG.

Jak się najpierw ociepli dach to od razu ograniczy się wentylację w domu a po wykonaniu tynków cała wilgoć z tynków zawilgoci wełnę i wieźbę ...
Trzeba będzie później całą wełnę zdjąć , wysuszyć i ponownie założyć ..

Wątpie aby jakiś tynkarz zrobił teraz tynki CW , no chyba że inwestor podpisze kwitek że zrzeka się gwarancji na wykonane tynki ...

----------


## tkaczor123

Dokładnie tak jak napisał kaszpir szkoda tej wełny isover 0,33, tam jest masa wilgoci technologicznej, zaczęliście po prostu od dupy strony.

----------


## Bocianek2017

Musieliśmy najpierw zrobić wylewki ponieważ było położone ogrzewanie podłogowe (musiało być najpierw zrobione, był to jedyny termin hydraulików), KB nie miał nic przeciwko, po wylewkach wilgoci narazie nie widać, wełna jest sucha, okna suche, zresztą jak były robione wylewki to dach nie był jeszcze dobrze uszczelniony wełną, gdzie nie gdzie wiało i hulało, więc o wilgoć narazie się nie martwimy. Gorzej pewnie będzie po tynkach, tym bardziej, że dach już bardziej szczelny. Czyli radzicie wstrzymanie tynkowania (pomimo dobrego ogrzewania i osuszacza) w zimie? Troche wydaje mi się teraz to bez sensu, przymrozki są i wiosną a do lata czekać na pewno nie będziemy. Dzięki za porady, niestety tyle czasu nie mamy, myślę że zaryzykujemy i poprostu będziemy grzać i wietrzyć i osuszać.

----------


## zorro128

Myślę że przy takich warunkach jak opisujesz można zrobić tynki bez większego ryzyka,najważniejsze żeby nie było na ścianach zamrozu,wilgoci,zrobić porządną szprycę  a materiały czyli wapno,cement,piasek trzymać np. w salonie czy garażu i tam też urabiać zaprawę.Oczywiście nikt za Was odpowiedzialności nie weźmie ale jak by każdy był taki bardzo 'ę' "ą" w budowlance to prace trwały by od maja do września-bez przesady!Pewnym problemem może być wysychanie tynków,ponieważ do tego procesu niezbędny jest tlen czyli otwieranie okien,duża wilgoć o tej porze roku +niestety położona wełna nie idą w parze...

----------


## Niechaj

Robiłam tynki CW w zeszłym roku w drugiej połowie grudnia (w piwnicy i na parterze, bez poddasza), dom nieocieplony (nie licząc piwnicy i dachu nakrokwiowo płytami pir). Dwa tygodnie po ich położeniu przyszły siarczyste mrozy po -30C, -35C i był straszny stres - nie polecam  :big grin:  Dogrzewane kozą, nagrzewnicą olejową 15kW, grzejnikiem olejowym i nagrzewnicą elektryczną (w sumie ok 24kW) + osuszacz 20l/24h.
Tylko mi tynkarze nie robili problemów i dali gwarancję (podczas kładzenia temperatury były raczej na plusie), przyjechali poprawić odparzone/odmrożone fragmenty nad jednym oknem i przy bramie garażowej (która nie była szczelna - deski+folia). Minął ponad rok, tynki zagruntowane i pomalowane, wyglądają bez zarzutu. Tynki na poddaszu robione latem, półtora miesiąca po świeżych wylewkach i wilgoci było sporo. Przy świeżych wylewkach i wełnie po doświadczeniu z zeszłej zimy nie zdecydowałabym się na tynkowanie o tej porze roku.

----------


## Bocianek2017

No niestety, podjęliśmy z mężem decyzję, że tynkujemy. Na razie temp są na plusie i tak ma być podobno cały styczeń (budujemy pod Gdańskiem). Mrozu boimy się bardzo ale czekać do wiosny nie chcemy. Najwyżej poniesiemy jakieś konsekwencje i będziemy naprawiać. Dziś "obmacalam" dobrze, wełnę (nie ma jeszcze folii, a wełna na sznurkowaniu więc i między wełna a deskami tez pomacalam) i wszędzie sucho. Jak ktoś ma pomysł żeby ewentualne straty były jak najmniejsze to chętnie przeczytam.

----------


## ag2a

Wylewki nie mają aż tak dużo wody jak tynk.

----------


## Mareks77

Jak u was jest tak ciepło i ogrzewacie to spokojnie tynkujcie.
Na wełnę proponuje położyć folię paroizolacyjną aby jak najmniej wilgoci do niej przenikało. Ewentualne skosy na poddaszu stykające się ze tynkowanymi ścianami można pozostawić lub zabezpieczyć w inny sposób nie powodujący zachlapania wełny itp. uszczerbków.
Temperaturę w domu utrzymujcie dodatnią ale nie za wysoką aby nie powodować szybkiego wysychania przed ich związaniem.
Grzać kominkiem i pomału wietrzyć aby wychodziła wilgoć nie powodując wychładzania.
Najważniejsze jest kilka pierwszych dni do tygodnia.
Największym problemem są okolice dookoła okien które zawsze są najzimniejsze ale jeśli ocieplenie zewnętrzne już istnieje to nie powinno być źle. Z jednej strony ocieplenie zewnętrzne szczególnie styropianowe powoduje hamowanie migracji wilgoci z tynków która pozostaje długo w ścianach ale przy tynkowaniu zimą nie ma innego wyjścia.

Z posadzkami może być problem bo tynkowanie wiąże się z  największym brudem więc połóżcie folię budowlaną.
Tynkarze mogą narzekać ze względu na istniejące już wylewki ale jest to do przejście.

----------


## zorro128

Dlatego pisałem wcześniej o wilgoci na ścianach,mają być suche bo to podstawowy warunek żeby tynki złapały odpowiednią wytrzymałość w niedługim czasie...Na posadzkę polecam posypać cienką warstwę piasku przed tynkami,po tynkach zamiatasz i wszystko schodzi...

----------


## Niechaj

No to zaopatrzcie się w osuszacz i przygotujcie na codzienne grzanie  :smile:  Z tym syfem po tynkach na wylewkach nie demonizowałabym - nasypaliśmy trochę piasku, tynkarze ładnie posprzątali (prosili, by nie dawać folii budowlanej, bo to dla nich niebezpieczne - ślisko), pozostało raz zamieść i odkurzyć.

----------


## Bocianek2017

Super pomysl z tym piaskiem, akurat został nam po wylewkach "w gratisie". Na budowie jesteśmy codziennie, (2,3 razy ) grzejemy, wietrzymy i przestawiamy  osuszacz bo na poddaszu jest już otynkowana łazienka i jeden pokój, (nie mamy ścianek kolankowych, tylko w łazience kawalek, ale ma być ocieplona wełna i obudowana płytą) narazie wilgoci nie ma albo nie potrafię sprawdzić? Dotykam wełnę, okna i są suche to chyba dobrze? A jak nie położymy tej folii na wełnę to będzie bardzo źle? Nie pamiętam czy wcześniej już pisałam ale mamy wełnę położoną na sznurkowaniu, nie mamy też jeszcze podbitki i między tą wełną a deskowaniem jest wentylacja, czy to coś pomoże?

----------


## link2jack

"Wilgotnościomierz" kosztuje grosze. Szkoda wełny, ale trudno, jeśli jest porządnie wentylowana (wlot i wylot w kalenicy) to latem wyschnie.jesli jest wentylacja to ustawić ją na wyższy bieg i rekuperator powinien sobie poradzić bez osuszacza, no chyba że masz na myśli wentylację grawitacyjna a ta w takich warunkach pewnie nie będzie działać.
Odpalać pompę i grzać równomiernie a nie koza punktowo.

----------


## Bocianek2017

Mamy już kominek z rozprowadzeniem ciepła po pokojach (tak tak wiem, że od dupy strony, ale u nas wszystko jest na odwrót, nie jest jeszcze wykończony ale swoje zadanie spełnia, poza tym tak jak już pisałam jest w salonie antresola, kominek pod nią i naprawde ładnie ogrzewa górę nawet bez pompy, wczoraj temp od samego kominka to 16 stopni, tynkarze dziś stwierdzili, że aż za ciepło było jak przyszli rano) pozostaje robić i modlić się żeby mróz nie przyszedł za szybko. Zresztą mąż i tak stwierdzili, że przecież cały tynk nie odpadnie  :smile:

----------


## Mareks77

Wełna jest produktem hydrofobowym i paroprzepuszczalnym więc jeżeli pomiędzy nią a deskowaniem jest wentylacja to nawet bez folii nic strasznego się nie stanie.
Ewentualnej wilgoci nie wyczujesz rękami dotykając przedmiotów ale raczej wchodząc do domu skórą twarzy można wyczuć swoisty zaduch związany z dużą wilgotnością.

----------


## ag2a

Marek nie do końca się mogę zgodzić z Tobą. Czasem tak jest że wełna po prostu jest mokra przy tynkowaniu. Przy tynkach trzeba pamiętać jedno ważniejsze jest wentylowanie niż grzanie. Przy cw trzeba na początku bardziej uważać z wentylacją

----------


## Mareks77

> Marek nie do końca się mogę zgodzić z Tobą. Czasem tak jest że wełna po prostu jest mokra przy tynkowaniu. Przy tynkach trzeba pamiętać jedno ważniejsze jest wentylowanie niż grzanie. Przy cw trzeba na początku bardziej uważać z wentylacją


Pielęgnowanie tynków to jedno a hydrofobowość i paroprzepuszczalność wełny to drugie.
Obie rzeczy i właściwości należy ze sobą pogodzić
Nigdy nie twierdziłem że przy dużej wilgotności oraz braku lub istotnym ograniczeniu wentylacji powierzchnia wełny nie pokryje się rosą, jednak przy umiejętnej i codziennej wentylacji jest to raczej niemożliwe co wypraktykowałem

----------


## Bocianek2017

Zobaczymy co z tego będzie, zależy nam na jak najszybszym wykończeniu domu więc musimy kontynuować pracę, oby szkody nie były zbyt kosztowne. Dziś tynkarze dokończyli resztę ścian na poddaszu... Powiedzcie po jakim czasie można cekolowac te tynki?

----------


## zorro128

Tynki zróbcie ale z tym "cekolowaniem" to się powstrzymajcie...Standardowo zaprawy na cemencie utwardzają się(sezonują) ok. 3-4 tygodni przy optymalnych warunkach,realia zimowe znacznie wydłużają ten proces i tak naprawdę może to trwać nawet kilka miesięcy...

----------


## Bocianek2017

O Jezu to kolejna niedobra wiadomość

----------


## Niechaj

No to nie szpachlujcie, surowe tynki cw dają radę  :smile:

----------


## Bocianek2017

Gładź możemy narazie odpuścic, ale i tak zostaje jeszcze problem płyt K-G na poddaszu, kiedy można je montować? Stelaż już jest. Kiedy będzie na tyle bezpiecznie żeby nie chłonęły wilgoci z tynków? Nasz wykonczeniowiec doradził nam żeby narazie nie kłaść folii na wełnę bo będzie jeszcze gorzej, poczekać aż tynki przeschną, wtedy położyć folie, druga warstwę wełny i można kłaść K-G?

----------


## Mareks77

Wasz fachowiec ma rację. Jeśli wilgoć weszła w wełnę to teraz zamknięcie jej poprzez montaż folii jest błędem.
Poczekajcie ok miesiąca ogrzewając i wietrząc domek.
Pośpiech i nie przestrzeganie postojów technologicznych to najgorsze co na tym etapie można dokonać.

----------


## Bocianek2017

Tak właśnie teraz zrobimy, ale żeby nie czekać miesiąca bezproduktywnie czy można kłaść kafle na podłogach? Czy też trzeba czekać aż tynki wyschną? I czy robiąc to przed położeniem gładzi  będziemy mieli później duży problem?

----------


## tkaczor123

Nie rozumiem tego pośpiechu, aż takie ciśnienie???

----------


## Bocianek2017

Tak, sprawy rodzinne zmusiły nas do szybkiej wyprowadzki, a że jestem w 8 m-cu ciąży i mam jeszcze 3 letnie dziecko słyszę same odmowy wynajmu mieszkania, nikogo nie interesuje, że mamy pracę, budujemy dom itp. jak ktoś widzi ciążowy brzuszek to nagle mieszkanie nie jest już na wynajem

----------


## Robinson74

Pośpiech jest złym doradcą. Nieodczekanie przerw technologicznych zemści się w przyszłości.

----------


## Bocianek2017

Takie życie. Będziemy naprawiać. Zresztą teraz myślę, że poczekamy ten miesiąc i niech sobie wszystko schnie, nie żałujemy na ogrzewanie, mamy osuszacz, wietrzymy. Narazie nie ma też drugiej warstwy wełny więc izolacji też super nie ma, mam nadzieję że nie zgnijemy

----------


## kaszpir007

Dokładnie tak jak piszą ...

Pośpiech to zły doradca ...

Wilgoć w domu i płyty KG = zawilgocenie płyt , puchnięcie płyt (pęcznienie) , grzyb i pleśń. Efekt ? Wymagany demontaż i wymiana płyt.
Wilgoć w wełnie = dużo niższa izolacyjność , mozliwość zawilgocenie więźby i jej degradacji
Tynki wykonane przy zbyt niskich temperaturach i zbyt gwałtownie suszone = skurcze (pękanie) , gorsza wytrzymałość , odspajanie się tynku ze ścian
Kafle położone na niecałkowicie suche podłoże. Po włączeniu ogrzewania podłogi nastąpi skurcz i duuuuuuża szansa na popękanie kafli.

Tak naprawdę jedynie "przyśpieszyć" można budowę jak ma się zgrane ekipy , ale przerwy technologiczne musza być i trzeba ich pilnować , bo później brak tych przerw odbije się bardzo szybko i pociągnie spore pieniądze ...

----------


## tkaczor123

Najgorsze to ten grzyb i pleśń które wyjdą po latach, naprawa niedociągnięć z przeszłości będzie drogo kosztować tak jak napisali przedmówcy.

----------


## Bocianek2017

Wiemy, ale nie mamy gdzie mieszkać. Jest to forum budowlane więc nie będę się w ten temat zagłębiać. Bardzo proszę o porady JAK ZMINIMALIZOWAĆ STRATY, CO MOZNA ZROBIĆ NAJPRĘDZEJ A Z CZYM KONIECZNIE POCZEKAĆ. Najbardziej zależy nam na ocaleniu dachu i konstrukcji.

----------


## kaszpir007

> Wiemy, ale nie mamy gdzie mieszkać. Jest to forum budowlane więc nie będę się w ten temat zagłębiać. Bardzo proszę o porady JAK ZMINIMALIZOWAĆ STRATY, CO MOZNA ZROBIĆ NAJPRĘDZEJ A Z CZYM KONIECZNIE POCZEKAĆ. Najbardziej zależy nam na ocaleniu dachu i konstrukcji.


Myślałem że dość jasno napisałem ...
Przy dużej wilgotności panującej wewnątrz domu:

Wykonanie KG , ocieplenia wewnątrz  , kładzenie kafli/paneli/drewna  bez całkowitego wysuszenia posadzki jest jednoznaczne z pogodzeniem się na wystąpienie grzyba , pleśni i uszkodzeń , które po bardzo szybkim czasie będą wymagały duuuużego ponownego remontu i naprawdę dużych kosztów ...

*Więc tak naprawdę NIC . Wszystko musi wyschnąć a wilgoć w domu nie powinna byc wyższa niż 40-50% ...*

----------


## Pod

Schnące tynki generują ogromne ilości wody które przez powietrze parują i osiadają wszedzie jeśli nie ma wylotu. Jest zima, wiadomo że okien nie zostawicie szeroko otwartych więc wiekszość tej wody osiądzie w budynku i powoli bedzie uchodzić kanałami wentylacyjnymi jesli macie wentylacje grawitacyjną. Niestety cała masa tej wody trafi do wełny która chłonie jak gąbka. I stamtad już tak łatwo nie wyjdzie. Także mam tylko nadzieje że ten dach macie bardzo odbrze wentylowany bo położenie tej wełny przed tynkami było bardzo dużym błedem.

----------


## Mareks77

> Tak właśnie teraz zrobimy, ale żeby nie czekać miesiąca bezproduktywnie czy można kłaść kafle na podłogach? Czy też trzeba czekać aż tynki wyschną? I czy robiąc to przed położeniem gładzi  będziemy mieli później duży problem?


W domu macie ogrzewanie podłogowe więc kładzenie jakiejkolwiek okładziny jest nie możliwe.
Posadzka przed tymi pracami powinna być odpowiednio wygrzana, natomiast jeśli jest ona jako anhydrytowa to przed położeniem ceramiki powinno zostać zeszlifowana jej powierzchnia.
Takie prace jak glazura itp. to jest już wykończeniówka więc położenie ich przed innymi pracami budowlanymi może spowodować ich zniszczenie lub widoczne uszczerbki które będą potem raziły oko po wprowadzeniu.
Poza tym zwiększy wasz własny wysiłek związany z utrzymaniem tej powierzchni w czystości po każdym wyjściu kolejnej ekipy fachowców.
Nie zapominajcie ze czeka was szlifowanie po szpachlowaniu a potem malowanie.

----------


## Bocianek2017

Czyli w zasadzie teraz pozostaje nam dokończenie tynków (jutro), osuszanie ich (tynkarze mówią, że przy takiej pogodzie na plusie nie mamy grzać za mocno bo tynki za szybko wyschną i popękają), wietrzenie w miarę możliwości, i osuszanie osuszaczem. Następnie po uzyskaniu wilgotności 40-50% w  domu dokończyc ocieplenie dachu (dołożenie drugiej warstwy wełny, plus folia), następnie ułożyć K-G, dopiero  gładź, malowanie, podłogi.. dach jest raczej dobrze wentylowany, wełna jest ułożona na sznurku, narazie jest jedna warstwa, jest wykonane pełne deskowanie i położona membrana (nie wiem dlaczego membrana a nie papa, ale z tego co zdarzylam się zorientować jest paroprzepuszczalna więc chyba w naszym przypadku działa to na naszą korzyść? No i dach pokryty dachówką ceramiczną. Nie ma ocieplenia zewnętrznego (z tym chcemy poczekać całe lato)? To chyba tyle.

----------


## Bocianek2017

Z tym ułożeniem na sznurku chodziło mi o to, że między deskowaniem a wełna też jest sznurek.

----------


## Jolka Bobek

Hej, odkopuję temat bo stoję przed podobnym dylematem tylko, że warunki "lokalowe" trochę inne. Niby mam SSZ ale ogromne szpary pomiędzy dachem, a ścianami zewnętrznymi (brak elewacji, nieocieplona murłata od wewnątrz), duża szpara pod bramą garażową, antresola i brak ogrzewania (brak komina więc nawet kozy nie zainstaluję). Tynki CW, początek prac: po wszystkich świętych. Pracy na 3 tygodnie z uwagi na wielkość domu. Tynkarz sugeruje przełożenie tynków na wiosnę..sama nie wiem. Budowa na Mazurach.

----------


## maaszak

> Hej, odkopuję temat bo stoję przed podobnym dylematem tylko, że warunki "lokalowe" trochę inne. Niby mam SSZ ale ogromne szpary pomiędzy dachem, a ścianami zewnętrznymi (brak elewacji, nieocieplona murłata od wewnątrz), duża szpara pod bramą garażową, antresola i brak ogrzewania (brak komina więc nawet kozy nie zainstaluję). Tynki CW, początek prac: po wszystkich świętych. Pracy na 3 tygodnie z uwagi na wielkość domu. Tynkarz sugeruje przełożenie tynków na wiosnę..sama nie wiem. Budowa na Mazurach.


Podstawowe pytanie: ocieplenie jest? Bez ocieplenia budynku tynki przemarzną od ścian tak czy inaczej, bez względu jaką kozę zamontujecie.

----------


## Jolka Bobek

Nie ma, budynek z silki. Największe wątpliwości budziły u mnie te otwarte przestrzenie przy murłatach - bo co z tego, że będę grzała jak i tak całe ciepło ucieknie tymi otworami. Teoretycznie mogłabym je zatkać jakoś prowizorycznie no ale to jest kilkadziesiąt mb = spory koszt no i znowu trzeba by kombinować czym i jak to zrobić, żeby spełniło swoją rolę. O tym, że jest ryzyko, że tynk może przemarznąć od ściany przy grzejącej kozie czy nagrzewnicach nawet nie pomyślałam. Wręcz przeciwnie - myślałam, że to rozwiąże problem krótkotrwałych ewentualnych przymrozków w nocy.

----------


## tkaczor123

> Nie ma, budynek z silki. Największe wątpliwości budziły u mnie te otwarte przestrzenie przy murłatach - bo co z tego, że będę grzała jak i tak całe ciepło ucieknie tymi otworami. Teoretycznie mogłabym je zatkać jakoś prowizorycznie no ale to jest kilkadziesiąt mb = spory koszt no i znowu trzeba by kombinować czym i jak to zrobić, żeby spełniło swoją rolę. O tym, że jest ryzyko, że tynk może przemarznąć od ściany przy grzejącej kozie czy nagrzewnicach nawet nie pomyślałam. Wręcz przeciwnie - myślałam, że to rozwiąże problem krótkotrwałych ewentualnych przymrozków w nocy.


Pośpiech jest złym doradcą. Można prowizorycznie najtańsza wełna upchać szpary ale pasuje ogrzać coś. Jak masz możliwość i czas to przeloz na początek wiosny tynki chyba że zima będzie łagodna.

----------


## Jolka Bobek

No właściwie to nie mam jakiegoś szczególnego parcia, oczywiście wolałabym już mieć te tynki i kolejną rzecz odhaczoną żeby myśleć na spokojnie o kolejnych etapach. Jeśli zima będzie łagodna to może można by rozprowadzać instalacje i szykować się do zrobienia wylewek wczesną wiosną, a tak znowu wszystko będzie czekać. No i jeszcze te kable na wierzchu, no i jak nic cena na wiosne będzie inna jak teraz.

----------


## ZzKB

> No właściwie to nie mam jakiegoś szczególnego parcia, oczywiście wolałabym już mieć te tynki i kolejną rzecz odhaczoną żeby myśleć na spokojnie o kolejnych etapach. Jeśli zima będzie łagodna to może można by rozprowadzać instalacje i szykować się do zrobienia wylewek wczesną wiosną, a tak znowu wszystko będzie czekać. No i jeszcze te kable na wierzchu, no i jak nic cena na wiosne będzie inna jak teraz.


Mieliśmy podobny dylemat... Jutro wchodzi tynkarz. Dom nieocieplony, jedynie kozę mamy zamiar zamontować.

----------


## miro_86

Również miałem wątpliwości co do robienia tynków o tej porze, ale we wtorek ekipa zakończyła prace. Wszsytko wyszło bardzo dobrze. Tynkarze twierdzą że nie trzeba dogrzewać i że spokojnie sobie będą schły. Podobno najważniejsze aby wewnątrz ściany przed tynkowaniem nie miały ponizej 0 bo wówczas nie robią. 
Mam budynek nieocieplony z porothermu. Poddasze również nie ocieplone- membrana i dachowka wiec nawet nie ma co grzać bo i tak wszsytko ucieknnie. W domu mam jakieś 7-8 stopni.

----------


## Jolka Bobek

Hej, ja wczoraj wróciłam właśnie z budowy do domu (Śląsk). Różnica temperatur jakieś 6 stopni - tam +3 tu +9. I to niestety robi konkretną różnicę. Jak u nas jeszcze na plusie to tam murowany minus. Nawet jak na termometrze było 2 na plusie to jak zaczęło wiać to od razu w domu robiło się koszmarnie zimno i wilgotno. Współczułam nawet hydraulikom, że muszą marznąć przy robocie. A od grudnia w prognozie już tylko delikatne plusy a w nocy raczej poniżej zera. Dom spory, 3 tygodnie roboty - ciężko byłoby to ogarnąć. Ja już pogodziłam się, że tynki będą na wiosnę. Tyle chociaż, że wszystkie instalacje już rozprowadzone więc jak tylko temperatury zaczną isć do góry tynkarz może wchodzić. Ale gdybym budowała na południu to bym zaryzykowała.

----------


## Minako88

My słyszeliśmy, że nie ma problemu, jeśli temperatura nie spada poniżej 0 stopni. Jeśli będzie niższa trzeba czekać na wiosnę i u nas tak raczej będzie

----------


## miro_86

> Hej, ja wczoraj wróciłam właśnie z budowy do domu (Śląsk). Różnica temperatur jakieś 6 stopni - tam +3 tu +9. I to niestety robi konkretną różnicę. Jak u nas jeszcze na plusie to tam murowany minus. Nawet jak na termometrze było 2 na plusie to jak zaczęło wiać to od razu w domu robiło się koszmarnie zimno i wilgotno. Współczułam nawet hydraulikom, że muszą marznąć przy robocie. A od grudnia w prognozie już tylko delikatne plusy a w nocy raczej poniżej zera. Dom spory, 3 tygodnie roboty - ciężko byłoby to ogarnąć. Ja już pogodziłam się, że tynki będą na wiosnę. Tyle chociaż, że wszystkie instalacje już rozprowadzone więc jak tylko temperatury zaczną isć do góry tynkarz może wchodzić. Ale gdybym budowała na południu to bym zaryzykowała.


Po tynkach w domu robi się troszkę cieplej. Może nie od razu jak jest sporo wilgoci ale każego dnia jest lepiej. U mnie duże przesklenia na południe i antresola też robi robotę.

----------


## donvitobandito

Filozofowanie na oczywisty temat....
Odpowiedź prosta- nie robić.

----------


## Pytajnick

> Hej, odkopuję temat bo stoję przed podobnym dylematem tylko, że warunki "lokalowe" trochę inne. Niby mam SSZ ale ogromne szpary pomiędzy dachem, a ścianami zewnętrznymi (brak elewacji, nieocieplona murłata od wewnątrz), duża szpara pod bramą garażową, antresola i brak ogrzewania (brak komina więc nawet kozy nie zainstaluję). Tynki CW, początek prac: po wszystkich świętych. Pracy na 3 tygodnie z uwagi na wielkość domu. Tynkarz sugeruje przełożenie tynków na wiosnę..sama nie wiem. Budowa na Mazurach.


Akurat tynkuję mieszkanie w bloku, więc tak dla wyobraźni - tynki gipsowe 1-1,5 cm na BK schną w ciepłym i wietrzonym mieszkaniu 7-9dni. Te same tynki, rzucone na ściany z cegły pokryte tynkiem c-w schną już dwa tygodnia a jeszcze po przeciągnięciu po nich ręką jest ona mokra. Od wczoraj działa osuszacz powietrza, może coś przyśpieszy, bo Święta blisko. 
U Ciebie termin po świętach, 3tyg roboty ,nie wiadomo w jakiej pogodzie, na zimnych ścianach w nieocieplonym domu. Może się uda, ale jak się nie uda, to co wtedy?

----------


## Jolka Bobek

Pytajnick, ja już odpuściłam. Dylemat dotyczył zaczęcia prac tuż po wszystkich świętych. I z perspektywy czasu stwierdzam, że można było zaryzykować. Ale oczywiście hydraulik się nie wyrobił, więc temat upadł. Obecnie na Mazurach już zimno, a będzie jeszcze zimniej. Tynki przełożone na wiosnę!

----------


## Pytajnick

> Pytajnick, ja już odpuściłam. Dylemat dotyczył zaczęcia prac tuż po wszystkich świętych. I z perspektywy czasu stwierdzam, że można było zaryzykować. Ale oczywiście hydraulik się nie wyrobił, więc temat upadł. Obecnie na Mazurach już zimno, a będzie jeszcze zimniej. Tynki przełożone na wiosnę!


Dziękować hydraulikowi  :wink:

----------


## BobBudowniczy1546

> Dziękować hydraulikowi


 +13 stopni - chyba jednak podziekowania byly przedwczensne...

Btw nikt nie wspomnial podstaowowej rzeczy - mozna zrobic tynki na sucho, o kazdej porze roku, klej schnie szybko i mozna od razu malowac...

Lata 70te byly 50 lat temu i technika poszla do przodu w kazdym cala Ameryka i Skandynawia tak robi wiec raczej dobra technika.

----------


## marzar2

witam, u mnie tynkowanie właśnie trwa. Jakieś 60% wykonane, zaczeliśmy na początku grudnia. Przy temperaturach ujemnych na zewnątrz mieliśmy minimalnie 7 stopni na plusie (koza, dwie nagrzewnice i dwa osuszacze). Budynek z porothermu, najgorzej jest przy elementach konstrukcyjnych z betonu - szybko ciągną wilgoć z zewnątrz oraz niską temperaturę.

----------


## miro_86

To żeby nie było tak kolorowo. Moje tynki już schną prawie miesiąc i.....dalej ściany są mokre. Wietrze codziennie. Dziś wypożyczyłem osuszacz bo jednak trwa to za długo. Wilgotność w domu na poziomie 82% :/

----------


## LuuKee

Ja skończyłem tynki dwa tygodnie temu. Ty k c-w na beton komórkowy, nawet jak jest na dworze - 3 to nie przemarza przez mur a tynki już fajniutkie jaśniutkie. w pełni na pewno nie wyschły ale zimę spokojnie wytrzymają xd

----------


## ag2a

bo cw szybko schną tym bardziej na suporeksie który wpije część wody

----------


## Pytajnick

> To żeby nie było tak kolorowo. Moje tynki już schną prawie miesiąc i.....dalej ściany są mokre. Wietrze codziennie. Dziś wypożyczyłem osuszacz bo jednak trwa to za długo. Wilgotność w domu na poziomie 82% :/


Doby pomysł. W mieszkaniu o którym pisałem wyżej wstawiono taki marketowy za 400zł i ściągał ok 10l przez 12h i ściany bardzo ładnie schły. Co ważne - pomieszczenia suszone muszą być zamknięte.

----------


## marzar2

u mnie od wczoraj kładą tynki cementowe - garaż, łazienki, kotłownie, warsztat.  Mam nadzieje, że będą szybko schły tak jak piszecie i bez problemów z minusowa temperaturą - teraz jest jakieś -4 st na zewnątrz, w środku +12. 
Tynki mineralne jak tylko przychodzi deszcz to łapią wilgoć przez betownowe słupy.

----------

